# bought a 5 speed altima with bad tranny



## mattg (Jul 17, 2012)

i just bought a 2000 nissan altima for 400$, previous owner bought a new car and left the altima in his driveway for a couple of years not seeing that the transmission fluid leaked out and then drove it and ruined the tranny, what do you think the problem would be with the tranny and how much to fix?or is it better to buy a new one


----------

